# Strange site in NH



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

so i was waiting around to catch New Hampshire North Coast go through Rollinsford, NH where their tracks meet Guilford and looked down the line to the #2 track and there was a strange consist sitting there. could make out the yellow nose in the fog but not much else. saw Amtrak whiz by at 70 and then heard what ever was on #2 throttle up so out came the cell phone and here is what was captured. 



2 Dash 9's from CSX rolling to Portland, ME with a short string of mixed freight

Also found this little gem in a swamp there that use to be the old Wye interchange


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Steve, what is that object?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

JackC said:


> Steve, what is that object?


it's a derailer


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice video, I love their dark blue paint scheme.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

sawgunner said:


> it's a derailer


Really?!?

Can you put the size of that into perspective?

Fun find.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Really?!?
> 
> Can you put the size of that into perspective?
> 
> ...


I will estimate 2'x2'.

Are you going to put that in your curio cabinet?

Is that the date I see? 1906?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Can one of your guys describe a scenario where that would have been used???


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

it's about 20" x 20" collapsed and about 20" x 25" open.

i was actually planning on putting it on top of the fine china cabinet

it stands about 9 inches tall including what sits between the ties. it works but is missing it's linkage to the throw. it weighs a good 150LBS

yes there are patten dates on it. in Canada 1906 and 1911: in the US 1902, 1904, 1906, 1912. not sure how old it really in but i know they havent used that area that it was found in since the early 40's


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

it is used primarily on sidings to prevent cars from rolling into the siding where work is being preformed such as loading and unloading a box car at the side of a freight house. it was a safety device sorta speak. if you were loading or unloading a freight car through a large door in the side of a building and could not see anything around the box car from where you were it would be a very bad thing being at the door point and another car or locomotive came in and hit the car you were in. about the best i can describe it to ya. hopefully someone else can get clearer on it.

they are still used today same design


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Can one of your guys describe a scenario where that would have been used???



TJ here you go.

Easier then typing it all out.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derail


A derail or *derailer* is a device *used* to prevent fouling of a track by unauthorized movements of *trains* or unattended rolling stock.


Most I see today are smaller in size.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool find none the less. Great video as well.

Carl


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> it is used primarily on sidings to prevent cars from rolling into the siding where work is being preformed such as loading and unloading a box car at the side of a freight house. it was a safety device sorta speak. if you were loading or unloading a freight car through a large door in the side of a building and could not see anything around the box car from where you were it would be a very bad thing being at the door point and another car or locomotive came in and hit the car you were in. about the best i can describe it to ya. hopefully someone else can get clearer on it.
> 
> they are still used today same design


Other way around actually.

They prevent rolling stock parked in a siding from rolling out onto the mainline if their handbrakes aren't set properly or get released somehow. Derailing it off to the side is much preferable to an uncontrolled car rolling out onto the mainline and hitting/getting hit by a passing train and causing a really big mess.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the functionality description, guys ... Ed, CV, Saw.


----------

